# Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock?



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Are the Mintex RedBox pads truly worse than stock? I'm thinking of replacing my worn-out OEMs with them. The use is mainly street driving / agressive driving. Thanks.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Marty)*

I really don't know enough about Mintex to answer your question, but I know that EBC Greenstuff pads are great, and provide almost no brake dust!
Might be worth looking into! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (02 Jetta 1.8T)*

Interesting. There seemed to be a number of people with bad experiences or hear-say experiences with the EBC Green Stuff pads.


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Marty)*

I changed my stock pads to Mintex Red's a while back mainly to try and eliminate brake dust on my new rims. I noticed that the stock pads (Pagid) overall bite was a little better than the Mintex's. Especially noticeable in the initial bite when you first step on the brakes. Next time around, I think I'll try to go for something in between w/ regards to brake dust and pad performance.


----------



## Look Stock (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (02 Jetta 1.8T)*

i would stay far away from any EBC pads on a VW. I changed over from the stock pads to EBC to cut down on the dust. THe EBC had very little dust and much better inital bite, BUT they warped the stock rotors in about 12,000 miles 







. Round 2 setup was with ATE power slots rotors and EBC pads those lasted about 20,000 mile and they warped too







. Round 3 is zimmerman cross drilled rotors and Mintex red box pads. Less dust then stock but inital bite is a lil less until you get the pads up to temp. These have lasted over 25,000 miles and still going strong







. ( yes i have 69,000 miles on my car ) 
Steve


----------



## SurrealGTI (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Look Stock)*

Thing I don't like about the Zimmersmans is that they rust like crazy. I think ima go w/ some of ECS's cadium plated x-drilled/slotted rotors next time. Still not sure about which pads though.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Look Stock)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Mintex red box pads. Less dust then stock but inital bite is a lil less until you get the pads up to temp.[HR][/HR]​So how bad is this reduced initial bite? Is it reduced to the point that it's dangerous? It certainly doesn't sound like a good thing.


----------



## Griffy (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]...Mintex red box pads. Less dust then stock but inital bite is a lil less until you get the pads up to temp.
So how bad is this reduced initial bite? Is it reduced to the point that it's dangerous? It certainly doesn't sound like a good thing.







[HR][/HR]​It's not a bad thing at all. In fact, I much prefer it--the brake pedal has a much more linear and progressive feel than the stabbing-all-at-one feel of the stock pads. I've got Mintex both front and rear (Boxster calipers in front) and I swear by them. 
--Griff


[Modified by Griffy, 10:26 AM 2-24-2003]


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Griffy)*

I've found Ferodo and Porterfeld to have far better modulation and pedal feel than the Redbox. I really didn't like Redbox pads at all.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*

I really dont know how mintex's are, I decided to go for the green stuff. I know that they may be a bit harsh on the rotors, but green stuff is pretty well known as a great agressive street pad, I wanted more bite, and ALOT less dust, thats why I went for the green stuff, alot of people say Red box's are great, but they just seem like a stock replacement to me.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Jettavr666)*

Well I am not sure about everyone else, but I have Mintex Red all around on my 4 disk brakes on my scirocco and I am very pleased with the braking power wet or dry... I run 10.1 front and 8.9 rears oem rotors front and zimmerman cross drilled in the rear. and I have no issues (dust but eh that is part of owning brakes) with the capabilities of braking. I use ATE Blue Racing Braking Fluid, Stainless Steel Brake Lines and Corrado G60 Master Cylinder and my rocco stops on a dime wet or dry without locking up wheels...
then again I dont race it on the track


----------



## iflekstad (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (ATS)*

I changed to Redbox all over on my 92 SLC Corrado, and I was very amused by the braking power from 120-60mph in a critical situation. They did great on track and had such a close to stock cold feel/brake power that I didn't notice a difference in everyday driving. I just purchased another pair of fronts to put on my G60 when spring time comes around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JROO-VW (Apr 9, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (SurrealGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I changed my stock pads to Mintex Red's a while back mainly to try and eliminate brake dust on my new rims. I noticed that the stock pads (Pagid) overall bite was a little better than the Mintex's. Especially noticeable in the initial bite when you first step on the brakes. Next time around, I think I'll try to go for something in between w/ regards to brake dust and pad performance.[HR][/HR]​How do you have Pagids as stock/OEM?
Mintex Redbox have a smaller bite area then OEM pads... on my 4Motion they tended to loosen up under hardbraking (inside the caliper). They also were squeaking like hell on normal breaking but then again I've only heard this from other 4Motion drivers and not FWD dubbers.


----------



## SoFlaJetta (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (JROO-VW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They also were squeaking like hell on normal breaking but then again I've only heard this from other 4Motion drivers and not FWD dubbers.[HR][/HR]​'
I'm a fwd dubber and they "squeak like hell."


----------



## adonaldson (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Look Stock)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i would stay far away from any EBC pads on a VW. I changed over from the stock pads to EBC to cut down on the dust. THe EBC had very little dust and much better inital bite, BUT they warped the stock rotors in about 12,000 miles







. Round 2 setup was with ATE power slots rotors and EBC pads those lasted about 20,000 mile and they warped too







. Round 3 is zimmerman cross drilled rotors and Mintex red box pads. Less dust then stock but inital bite is a lil less until you get the pads up to temp. These have lasted over 25,000 miles and still going strong







. ( yes i have 69,000 miles on my car ) 
Steve [HR][/HR]​I have a hard time believing pads caused your rotors to warp....







Warped rotors are usually caused by improper lug-nut torqueing. Pads can't really warp the rotors unless you are slamming the brakes.....


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (adonaldson)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I have a hard time believing pads caused your rotors to warp....







Warped rotors are usually caused by improper lug-nut torqueing. Pads can't really warp the rotors unless you are slamming the brakes.....
[HR][/HR]​well they could cause them to warp, if your going crazy, and doing tons of hard stops, and such. but I dont drive like that, If Im going 120 or so, i wont usally even step on the brakes unless i absolutly need to. letting of the gas, you'll slow down fast enough. hell I got 38k on the stock fronts, so I guess Im not too hard on them.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (adonaldson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adonaldson* »_
I have a hard time believing pads caused your rotors to warp....







Warped rotors are usually caused by improper lug-nut torqueing. Pads can't really warp the rotors unless you are slamming the brakes.....


Actually, cheap pads (like you might buy from Pep Boys) will warp your rotors if you use them a lot in hard stopping. The rotors will overheat. 
I have been using Mintex Reds for over 75,000 miles (single set, highway miles), with absolutely no problems. Got plenty of pad left, but with 95,000 miles on the car, the rotors may be getting a little thin.


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Actually, cheap pads (like you might buy from Pep Boys) will warp your rotors if you use them a lot in hard stopping. The rotors will overheat. .

i'd like to see that...cheap pads have a MUCH lower maximum operating temp than performance pads. meaning the pads will fade with the system (hence the rotors) at a much lower temp than performance pads. in some cases you can put twice as much heat into a rotor with a performance pad...but the rotors won't warp. 
warping rotors, on VW's at least, is due almost exclusively to improperly torqued wheel lugs. 
despite the criticism (brought on by myself and others) redbox really are a good all around pad, and for MOST people are much more than adequate. you do actually need to drive reasonably hard to fade them (and that is really the main reason why you need "better pads), but it is certainly possible. BTDT on my 92 C, with redbox and ate powerdisks that the PO installed. its the only car i've had with redbox, BTW. 
if you don't drive hard enough to have ever faded them (the pads that is, not to be confused with fluid fade, which is a whole 'nuther problem) then you can soundly make the argument that any more performance in your pad (ferodo, porterfield, etc.) is actually a waste of money.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (bxr140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bxr140* »_if you don't drive hard enough to have ever faded them (the pads that is, not to be confused with fluid fade, which is a whole 'nuther problem) then you can soundly make the argument that any more performance in your pad (ferodo, porterfield, etc.) is actually a waste of money. 

You're ignoring the tactile feel of a performance pad - lower pedal effort, better modulation, etc ... Those attributes alone are worth the extra $$$ for a Porterfield or Ferodo performance STREET pad.


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
You're ignoring the tactile feel of a performance pad - lower pedal effort, better modulation, etc ... Those attributes alone are worth the extra $$$ for a Porterfield or Ferodo performance STREET pad.

eh...yeah, youre right...there IS a time and place where mintex (or other stock-like pads) are the best choice, but in my haste to quantify that situation, i ignored a few key facts... 
<shrug>
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VTJC (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (bxr140)*

Hi, 
I have a MKIV Jetta TDI. I have a 70 mile roundtrip commute over windy mountain roads. When I first bought the car used with 32k on it I found the stock brakes to be barely adequate and usually overheated to the point of being ineffective at the bottom of the hill. 
So I upgraded to ATE Power Disc slotted rotors (essential OEM rotors with slots) with Mintex Red box pads in the front from http://www.germanautoparts.com . Big improvement especially in rain for an affordable setup ($104 rotors & $47 for pads) In the rear it’s OEM since that’s all that was available then. Stainless lines on both ends with high quality fluid. I have gotten about 35K out of this front setup, the rotors are now shot and the pads have about ¼ inch left. 
I am looking for advice on setup’s for the front. What have you tried for rotors Zimmerman, Neuspeed, Brembo, Power Slot or EBC? Pads Mintex, EBC Green or Red Stuff, Hawk or others? I need to stay with OEM sizes to accommodate my winter 15” wheels and the small size jump to VR6/1.8T size seems expensive. 
Jamie


----------



## 97 Golf SC (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Marty)*

I have been happy with my mintex in the front. The only time I get squealing is the morning after I drive them hard. Then after a couple miles of soft braking squealing goes away. Other than that with normal braking I dont' get squealing.
BTW: a good way to reduce squealing is by keeping your brakes clean, calipers and all. every time I wash my car I flush out the calipers and get as much of the brake dust out from in between the pads and calipers.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (1997 Golf GL)*

I have an A3 2.0 with Mintex RedBox in all 4 corners, I had rear drums, converted to rotors, I have ATE all around with ATE Slotted up front, and SS lines all around
Quite frankly, I'm NOT impressed with the Mintex, and I want an alternate. What would be a good pad with a nice bite, and low dust...


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Pagano)*

I'm going with Zimmermann and Mintex in the back.
Up front, Zimmermann and probably Ferodo, to avoid slamming into deers (again)


----------



## mityVR6 (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (converted_vw)*

The redbox pads' only real advantage over the stock pads is that they don't produce a lot of black dust. They don't really stop any better or worse on the street or track. If you want a basic everyday pad, they're fine.
If you want a track pad buy Axxis Ultimates or something more agressive.
-Adam


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (mityVR6)*

Marty...i have had the mintex for quite a while with my autotech cross drilled and slotted rotors, the dust is def. less noticable which is what i really like about the pads...but the pads def. dont have that stock bite, not sure if i like it as much or not......its def alot softer persay, and like others have said more linear which is nice alot of the times especailly at low speeds where its not touch the brake your body goes jerking forward like you hit the brake with your left foot ahahah......anyways there good overall pads and i would use them again for sure. hope that helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Euro Flavour at 12:37 AM 5-11-2003_


----------



## rk1951 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Euro Flavour)*

Mintex http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I have had them and a coupl eof my friends have had them. I wore my brand new ones out at the track in 2 days. MY oem pads lasted longer than that. I had a friend that just put them on his Audi TT and he wore through them in 2 track days too, his caliper also caught on fire because of it. I would not recommend them, you can try cobalt or Axxis Ultimates I have had better luck with those, but they might squeak.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (rk1951)*

Redbox - are *not* track pads. Why even bother taking them there?










_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 9:57 PM 5-12-2003_


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*

What about the Mintex CTech M1144 for street use?


----------



## rk1951 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_Redbox - are *not* track pads. Why even bother taking them there?









_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 9:57 PM 5-12-2003_

I figured that out the hard way. I think people are getting the wrong impression about these pads like I did. For street use they might be ok, but if you are plannin gon doing any type of ameture road racing or autocross I would steer away from them. I wouldn't bother putting them on for street use either, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Marty)*

A lot are saying what not to use, few are saying what to use:
If Mintex isn't a good choice as I know many of us own and are fairly unhappy. What IS a good pad that has the three key qualities:
Life
Bite
Dust


----------



## rk1951 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Pagano)*

try axxis ultimates or check out http://www.cobaltfriction.com If you end up calling ask for Andie he knows everything there needs to know about brakes. He will hook up up. Tell him the AZ NASA boys recommended you, he might even throw in a free bottle of ATE brake fluid.


----------



## TarmacSpecial (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Marty)*

I do not like Mintex red box pads. They are roughly equivalent to OEM pads IMO. I used to run C-Techs on my old Subaru, and they ate rotors, but guess what they worked great.
Great brakes wear fast, on the previously mentioned car, I swapped front rotors every 2 sets of pads. Only one cut inbetween. I rarely got more than 15,000 miles out of a set of rotors, and 7,500 miles out of pads. Of course I'm








I'm going to try EBC green stuffs on my Scirocco right now, I have a set ready to go. EBC sponsored me when I raced motorcycles, and that aside, I swear by their motorcycle products. 
One thing I have noticed, at least on bikes. For whatever reason, EBC pads work alot better if you are using EBC rotors. Maybe this is the case with cars as well?
Either way, I would not reccomend Mintex Red Box pads for the hardcore enthusiast.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (speedgator)*

Never used that compound.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Pagano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pagano* »_A lot are saying what not to use, few are saying what to use:
If Mintex isn't a good choice as I know many of us own and are fairly unhappy. What IS a good pad that has the three key qualities:
Life
Bite
Dust

Search. Been answered many, many times. The short list includes Hawk HPS, Porterfield R4S and Ferodo DS2500.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (SurrealGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SurrealGTI* »_I noticed that the stock pads (Pagid) overall bite was a little better than the Mintex's.

I believe ATE is the OEM for VW pads and rotors, at least according to Adirondack Auto Brokers


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*

Are those geared towards street use?

_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Search. Been answered many, many times. The short list includes Hawk HPS, Porterfield R4S and Ferodo DS2500.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (speedgator)*

Yes - these are the Street Performance pads for these manufacturers.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*

Which one would you personally recommend?
Thanks for your time and useful info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (speedgator)*

I found the Ferodo DS2000 for $125 here: http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...P590S 
Although I have heard the Ferodo's are quite dusty...
Hawk HPS for $90 (without wear sensors, only fit 288mm or 312mm): http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking 
Porterfield R4S: couldn't source/procure them.
After looking closer at this it seems the Mintex Red Box are popular because they are low dust, relatively inexpensive and have wear sensors, am I wrong in assuming this?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (speedgator)*

Of the few pads I've used (Metalmaster-when they were still Repco, Mintex Redbox, Ferodo DS2000 (precursor to the DS2500, Porterfield R4S, VW-OEM, NAPA-OE replacements, Bendix-OE replacements, Raybestos-OE replacements), I like the Porterfield R4S the best. The Ferodo's are a very, very close second. The R4S compound offers the same or slightly better warm/hot performance level as the Ferodo, but aren't as "grabby" - as in watch the coffee







- when cold. I feel like I have better modulation with the Porterfield pads as well. The dust a bit less than the Ferodo's too - but they are not a dust free pad. I have yet to try a pad that worked well and _didn't_ throw a bit of dust.


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 12:14 PM 5-13-2003_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (speedgator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_Porterfield R4S: couldn't source/procure them.

http://www.porterfield-brakes.com or http://www.srsvw.com

_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_After looking closer at this it seems the Mintex Red Box are popular because they are low dust, relatively inexpensive and have wear sensors, am I wrong in assuming this?

B.I.N.G.O.!


_Modified by f1forkvr6 at 12:14 PM 5-13-2003_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Helicon Twist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helicon Twist* »_
I believe ATE is the OEM for VW pads and rotors, at least according to Adirondack Auto Brokers









My rear OEM pads say TRW.
Didn't someone do a comparo of the stock pads to Mintex, Ferodo, and something else a while back.
If you go to the Mintex site, the only claim they make is OEM-comparable for the Reds.


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*

Are the wear sensors that unimportant to just ignore them? This is the only concern I have.
Once again, thanks for the good info.


----------



## VTJC (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (speedgator)*

Just ordered Hawk HPS for $90 (without wear sensors, for 280mm): 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...aking
With ECS Slotted/Crossdrilled Rotors $119
Replacing ATE Slotted Rotors and Mintex Red box on the front of my TDI! 


_Modified by VTJC at 10:31 AM 5-13-2003_


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (speedgator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedgator* »_Are the wear sensors that unimportant to just ignore them? This is the only concern I have.
Once again, thanks for the good info.

wear sensors are useless. its basically another thing to set off an idiot light. its like the stupid door ding relay that EVERYONE pulls out cause its so annoying. 
the wear sensor is essentially a wire that makes a complete circut through part of the pad. when the pads wear down to a certain point, the wire gets worn away and eventually creates an open circut. this gets back to the computer (or whatever monitors the wear sensor) and sets off the idiot light. the non-permanent fix is to clip the old wires off the old brake pad and splice them together, creating a closed circut. plug that back into the car's harness like you "normally" would with a new brake pad, and the car will think it forever has good pads. since you didn't make any permanent changes (you modified the part that you would have normally just thrown out) you can sleep a little easier. 
bottom line, if you are smart enough to look at your pads every month or so, you don't need them. 


_Modified by bxr140 at 6:49 PM 5-13-2003_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (bxr140)*

I know for the MK4 Golf/Jetta/NB, you can disable the idiot light with the VAG-COM


----------



## speedgator (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (converted_vw)*

Only groups I see that are relevant to braking are 66 and 125.
http://andy.swankmonkey.com/vw....html 
Do you know the code? Most people would appreciate it. I still want my wear sensor operative. Regardless if some consider it an idiot light or not.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I remember seeing it on the Ross-tech.com website....if I find it...I'll post
found it.

_Quote »_Recode for warning lamps:
[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Recode - 07]
Write down the existing coding for future reference. 
Enter 5-digit code from below
[Do It!]
Look at the first two digits in the coding. Add the values for the options together to get the correct coding.
00 - No available equipment
+01 - Brakepad wear sensor warning active
+02 - Seatbelt warning active
+04 - Washer fluid level warning active
Look at the third digit in the coding (Market version):
1 - "EU" 24 hour clock (may result in odometer in km in 2002+ clusters)
2 - "USA" 12 hour clock
3 - "Canada" 12 hour clock (may result in odometer in km in 2002+ clusters)
"The third digit in the code is the country code. The codes are:
4 - "UK" 24 hour clock (should result in odometer in miles)
5 - Japan
6 - Saudi Arabia
7 - Australia
Look at the fourth digit in the coding (Cylinders):
3 - No Service Interval (2002+ models)
4 - 4-cylinder (1999-2001 models)
6 - 6-cylinder (1999-2001 models)
Look at the fifth digit in the coding (Distance impulse multiplier):
2 - 3538
4 - 3648 (some 2002+ models)
So, if you want to have Seatbelt warning and washer fluid warning only in a 2001 Canadian 6-cylinder vehicle, (add 00+02+04 = 06),3,6,2 = 06362.




_Modified by converted_vw at 7:45 AM 5-14-2003_


----------



## thecreeper (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (VTJC)*

I just replaced my Mintex Redbox with Hawk HP plus, and it is like night and day!!! Way more dusty (the Mintex had almost zero dust), and a little squealy in stop and go traffic, but good tradeoffs for the performance.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (thecreeper)*

I'll be putting on my Hawk HPS on my 337 in the next few days.







I'll let you know if there's a difference!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (dcomiskey)*

One thing to keep in mind with all of the talk of pads and rotor application is the car that they are going on. Many people who are keeping their stock size and either upgrading the pads or upgrading both the pad and rotors are going to have different results.
As an example, I have a 1985 Scirocco that I was originally running the stock 9.4" front rotors with ATE vented rotors and Hawk HP pads with rubber lines and the drums on the back. I wanted to upgrade my rotors and pads to a larger size and the intent was more aggressive setup on the street and an occasional track day or autocross. I upgraded to Mintex red and Zimmerman crossdrilled and did 11" rotors on the front and 8.9" on the rear and stainless steel lines and the difference is dramatic mostly due to the increased swept braking area.. 
My point is this and take it for what it is worth which is mostly just an opinion and war air coming from my mouth... set your expectations correctly. Changing pad materials with the expectation that the pad is going to dramatically effect the performance of the braking system is a foolish place to start and the end result most times is that you are just simply going to be frustruated. Each change that you make is going to be a compromise... nothing you do to your brakes is going to be cheap, clean, and noiseless.. pick two if you are lucky! Most of you are looking for brake upgrades for heavier Mk3 and Mk4 cars and if you are doing any sort of track time I would humbly suggest that you set a reasonable level of expectation in your modifications. 
During One Lap we ran a 2002 24v GTi with Stoptech brakes and heavy duty pads and a 337 upgrade to the rear with fluid and lines and even under three to four lap conditions Raffi was able to make the brakes fade on the back straight after three slow downs from 120 mph so... make sure that you think about all the things you will be doing with your brakes before spending your hard earned cash.








Y'all have fun now.


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Changing pad materials with the expectation that the pad is going to dramatically effect the performance of the braking system is a foolish place to start and the end result most times is that you are just simply going to be frustruated. 

unfortunately, this statement is very misleading. if you take a stock car and replace ANY indivudual component with ANY aftermarket replacement component, i GUARANTEE the most change you will see is from the pad change. you are certainly correct in suggesting the baseline brake system plays a big part in the varying degrees of effectiveness when changing components, but in every situation, the effects of pads are the same. 
make no mistake about it, changing the pad compound on ANY VW (assuming you are going from your basic stock-like compound to a REAL street performance compound) is BY FAR the MOST "dramatic" performance effect you can make. period. any argument to the contrary is simply based on flawed or incomplete logic. 
in some cases, youre *doubling* the friction coefficient (effectively reducing pedal effort by half) and *doubling* the amount of heat you can put into the system before failure. bottom line, no other single brake component upgrade will offer anywhere NEAR this. for instance, upgraded pads alone on a 11.3" system will have anywhere from 3-5 times as much of an effect as that same system with a 12.3" rotor upgrade. 
then, of course, there's the other problem that the pads are simply the weak link of the braking system. (tires are overall of course, but thats another issue). in that respect it is foolish NOT to start with a pad upgrade.


----------



## Helicon Twist (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (Look Stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Look Stock* »_i would stay far away from any EBC pads on a VW. I changed over from the stock pads to EBC to cut down on the dust. THe EBC had very little dust and much better inital bite, BUT they warped the stock rotors in about 12,000 miles

Just curious, especially after someone's comment about matching pads and rotors... EBC also makes slotted + dimpled "Sport Groove" rotors, they are supposed to work with both "Green Stuff" and "Red Stuff" pads. Anyone use them both?
I like what I hear about the Green Stuff (good bite, fade-resistant, low dust, pad wear sensor included), except for their appetite for rotors. Maybe the EBC rotors work well with these pads?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (f1forkvr6)*

i'd agree with f1fork. searching goes very far. but to throw in my own 2cents.
i've used:
Mintex Red, o.k. for all around
Mintex Ctech, not worth the box they came in. suck everywhere
Hawk HPS, barely better than stock
Hawk HPplus, amazing pad, dirty, noisy when going slow
EBCgreen, pretty cool pad, clean, quiet, decent bite
Ferodo S2500 coolest thing since sliced bread, wouldn't fade on the track, quiet
decent on dust, lasting very well too, great initial bite on street too


----------



## VTJC (Apr 6, 2001)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (M this 1!)*

How much improvement do you get going from 11.0" to 11.3", are the pads much larger with more sweep area? I would need to stay at 11.3" at least for winter to run 15's! Is it worth the $500 cost? I only drive on the street but have an aggressive 70 mile round trip commute over a windy mountain road. 
I have some ECS Slotted/Crossdrilled rotor’s and Hawk HP pads waiting to go on, replacing ATE slotted rotor’s and Mintex Red Box. Maybe I should switch to Ferodo S2500’s. I already have stainless lines and good quality fluid. 
Thanks in advance for your advice. Jamie


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (VTJC)*

i just put greenstuff pads and brembo slotted rotors on today. i'm not sure that was the right thing to do. at first, the pads sounded like they were metal to metal, but it has gotten less the more i drive it. anyone else had any odd noises with ebc pad break in? i bedded the brakes as best i could ( my work is in a suburb, so i couldn't get up to fast to bed them.) i got to around 40 or so and hit the brakes fairly hard. came down to about 10 and did it agian for 6 or 7 times. damn, when that gold colored coating burns off those brembos, they stink like hell







. the brake noise i heard is getting less and less, and they do seem to be working a lot better (at first i thought i was gonna run a stop sign, they were way worse then stock). now for some reason, i have a noise in the driver's side rear wheel well over hard bumps







. gotta look into that tommorrow.
anyway, i'm not entirely sold on ebc pads yet. they have a good reputation, but i'm not sure i care for the noise they make, even with slow braking. anyone else have any opinion? i was thinking of mintex, but i heard they were so damn dusty, so that is a major reason i went with greenstuff pads. i'm gonna give it two weeks, if they arn't any better, i'm throwing a set of ferado pads on the car







any thoughts on the matter. anyone else have this problem with ebc?


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Mintex RedBox pads... are they really worse than stock? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_i'd agree with f1fork. searching goes very far. but to throw in my own 2cents.
i've used:
Hawk HPS, barely better than stock


Hafta disagree big-time here. I slapped on the HPS the other day and they are *noticeably* bette than my stock pads. The difference is quite dramatic on my car, and I only had 7700 miles on those pads (1 track day).


----------

